
9 quick steps to optimize Magento performance via Admin Panel - Extait
https://extait.com/blog/9-quick-steps-to-optimize-magento-performance-via-admin-panel/
======
Extait
Want to optimize Magento performance to make it load faster? These 9 quick but
really essential Admin Panel tweaks will help you to enhance your Magento
site. Drastically. Read more: [http://bit.ly/2uhxrVY](http://bit.ly/2uhxrVY)

~~~
DrScump
Please don't use URL shorteners here. There is no text length limit, and URL
shorteners can be used to shroud unsafe sites.

